# new finish on a duck call



## swift4me

Thanks to the inspiration from SDB777's great looking pens, I tried a Super Glue finish on a new duck call. The barrel came out great, but I kept having problems with the rosewood insert. There was an area that was lighter in color. 











Practice, practice, practice.

Pete


----------



## SDB777

CA finish on a call is not something easy....


I know!










Have you ever tried a 50/50 lacquer/thinner dip?





Scott B


----------



## KD57

I think it gives it a nice touch.


----------



## swift4me

Over my short span as a duck call maker, (6 years), I've tried all kinds of oils, dipping in spar, thinned spar, laquer, etc. I've been happy to hit my own calls with some gunstock oil and or wax now and then to keep them in shape, but truth is, most guys won't do that with a working call.

So far, this stuff seems bullet proof, but I'm sure it scratches. Moisture is a given in duck hunting, not to mention blowing through it and spitting into it all day long, so I'm guessing that this stuff has alot going for it.

I'm sure I'll still use other kinds of finish on certain calls to get the traditional look.

I've been making turkey calls alot longer, and the spray finishes like Deft, and an acrylic from Devcon (I think), were fast and easy. The laquer just doesn't seem to do well with water. I have some good laquer and the right thinner though, and I'm going to giove it another try. I've used it on cabinet work, and moisture is definitely an issue.

I've got lots more to learn with this stuff, but for the first try I was dhappy. I just came back from the farm today and bought some more CA and finally some of the accelerator so I can go faster.

Thanks for the help.

Pete


----------



## discounthunter

nice work. just be sure you have lots of ventalation as those fumes are wicked.my guess on the lighter band on the rosewood might be the glue/epoxy used for the two pieces.


----------

